# Billing for PreOp Labs



## leonardocwarren (May 13, 2017)

My orthopedic group has a list of require different labs that a patient must complete prior to major SX. I am curious what ICD-10s we are supposed to be submitting, as we are experiencing denials on the lab's side. For example the patient has osteoarthritis in the right knee (M17.11). We need a CBC, PT, PTT, etc. done. Would we submit the M17.11 for this or is there a different method? Essentially with the clotting tests we are wanting to ensure the patient would not "bleed out" during a SX.


----------



## csperoni (May 15, 2017)

*Z01.812*

When we order PST labs, we order with ICD10 Z01.812 Encounter for preprocedural laboratory examination.  And also the illness as a 2ndary diagnosis.  We have not had any issues with the lab telling us the claims are being denied.


----------



## leonardocwarren (May 15, 2017)

Thank you for your response.


----------

